# Kobe goin for a Quadruple double against the suns



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, Kobe's a sloppy floor general. hes got a triple double in the third quarter but hes also got 8TOs. thats been his weakest spot this year. he just handles the ball too much. Anybody want to give us a point guard?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Really, 8 TO's? That doesn't seem at all right.

Anyway, this has definitely been the most exciting game of the year. Not a lot of defense being played, but honestly, both teams are shooting so well that even a good rotating team wouldn't be able to intimidate enough of these shooters. 

Lakers and Suns have almost 180 points after *three* quarters. Just WOW!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kobe should try to pass to the refs more often. They could just as well put on a Lakers jersey.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

lol i bet kobe wont go for one more assist now cuz he already has a triple double. but i know why kobe got so many to's. kobe probably thought that when he turnovers and opponent get fastbreak point off it, he gets the assist.


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Kobe should try to pass to the refs more often. They could just as well put on a Lakers jersey.


??? Maybe the box score is wrong, but it has the Suns taking more free-throws then the Lakers. Besides, not alot of freebies taken in the game so far.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gfunk</b>!
> lol i bet kobe wont go for one more assist now cuz he already has a triple double. but i know why kobe got so many to's. kobe probably thought that when he turnovers and opponent get fastbreak point off it, he gets the assist.


Best post ever, espeically with location: usa.

lol, anyone with?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zeebneeb</b>!
> ??? Maybe the box score is wrong, but it has the Suns taking more free-throws then the Lakers. Besides, not alot of freebies taken in the game so far.


Doesn't matter when the refs make critical bad calls and non-calls.

That's the only way the Lakers came back from being down first of all.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Kobe should try to pass to the refs more often. They could just as well put on a Lakers jersey.


:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's always the refs isn't it?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone else find it mind boggling that the Lakers had 4 days of rest coming into this game? I don't think I've ever seen a team get that much time off between a game (other than at the all-star break)

Phoenix is playing back-to-back games, and in the last one they had 4 players score 20+. Wouldent suprise me if the Suns players are tired as hell in the 4th quarter


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well that's the second time this game already that Kobe draws an offensive foul on Amare despite clearly not having his feet set.

And again in a critical situation. Kobe can get away with everything. I saw the guy in preseason on a fastbreak trailing Amare and literally taking his arm off with no call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the Lakers are giving the game away again. :no:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Umm no.
You know Kobe is going to draw a phantom foul at least now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Look at Butler making clutch plays. Bravo.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice pushoff.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Kobe had 7 assists before he scored a single point.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Anyone else find it mind boggling that the Lakers had 4 days of rest coming into this game? I don't think I've ever seen a team get that much time off between a game (other than at the all-star break)


Wolves did earlier this year, so I'm guessing it happens quite a bit.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

rofl kobe misses ft probably on purpose. he wants ot to pad his stats more.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Q!!!

Who else thinks Butler will end up taking the shot for the Lakers.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol q splash


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gfunk</b>!
> rofl kobe misses ft probably on purpose. he wants ot to pad his stats more.


If you say so.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Q!!!


That's what they call me.  

Nice play by Quentin.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> That's what they call me.
> 
> Nice play by Quentin.


Dmiles would be proud do your horns my man do your horns


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta say... Pretty amusing... Another triple double... Another loss...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I want to make love to Q now.

Although I wanted to kill him just earlier when he had like twice as many shots as Amare while shooting 25%.

That's what Butler gets for mocking Q.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Kobe = Not so Clutch


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's the ball game. Ugh. Another blown lead and an L.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I want to make love to Q now.


Im putting that in my sig...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Good game, Q wins it for the Suns. That last Kobe shot looked similar to the Pistons game 2 shot had it went in.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That was the best game I've seen so far this year, it was really just a hell of a game, especially the first half.

Looks like the game is over with 4 minutes left and the Suns down by 13, but they close out with a 19-3 run. Wow.

Kobe had a good game, but he can't escape criticism. He blew off his teammates and I felt like he lost it for the Lakers tonight. How many jumpers did he brick in the last five minutes? I know he didn't hit a shot.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Damn, finally having the name "q" pays off for me. Thanks guys, I'd like to thank all the fans out there, without them I just couldn't have won that game tonight. 



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I want to make love to Q now.


I'm gonna have to pass on that one.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

ive underestimated amare he's a mad baller, but i dont know how people can continue to talk bad about kobe, i used to hate kobe as much as the next person but even if he is stat padding he does make his team mates much better, im going to tip my hat off to kobe, the suns are exciting to watch... i wish i lived in phoenix


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Have the Lakers won a game with Kobe getting a triple double yet?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I was surprised by the Suns at the end. I would have thought they were tired as hell after last nights game and they would fall behind in the 4th and stay down, but they fought back and proved that they wanted the win just as much as the Lakers did


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

9-1 on the road baby! Despite what? 3 back to backs with the 2nd game on the road or was it 4 already?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All those people who sleep on Joe Johnson as an All-Star talent are idiots. This is a guy who plays amazing defense and can still get 20+ in any game. The Suns better lock this guy up, because someone is going to throw big money at him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter when the refs make critical bad calls and non-calls.
> ...



*edited: No personal attacks*

You're not crying now that the Suns won, are you?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice Choke by Kbobe....missing shot after shot at the end, including the FT that would have given them the one point lead with 27 seconds left. 

Clutch what?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Have the Lakers won a game with Kobe getting a triple double yet?


Previous game against GS.

Kobe lost his clutch ability or something.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Have the Lakers won a game with Kobe getting a triple double yet?


This season? Nope.

But I read a stat when he scores around 30 a game they have a losing record. When hes having a good overall game, they have a winning record.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> *edited*
> ...


I love when Damian tries to be confrontational.

Excellent win for Phoenix. Aside from my Grizzlies, they're by far my favorite team to watch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Nice Choke by Kbobe....missing shot after shot at the end, including the FT that would have given them the one point lead with 27 seconds left.
> 
> Clutch what?


*edited: No baiting*


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All those people who sleep on Joe Johnson as an All-Star talent are idiots. This is a guy who plays amazing defense and can still get 20+ in any game. The Suns better lock this guy up, because someone is going to throw big money at him.


JJ's defense on Kobe was admirable. Going back to last year, he just gets up for games against elite swingmen. The problem is, he isn't consistent about it. But yeah, JJ is a guy who would put up monster stats on a lot of other teams, but when you have four other players on your team who get up more shots, sometimes it's hard to get the numbers.

His three point shooting has been unbelievable.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 9-1 on the road baby! Despite what? 3 back to backs with the 2nd game on the road or was it 4 already?


Why is Phoenix so much poorer at home than on the road?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Have the Lakers won a game with Kobe getting a triple double yet?


Uh yes, they won the last game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I love when Damian tries to be confrontational.
> 
> Excellent win for Phoenix. Aside from my Grizzlies, they're by far my favorite team to watch.


It's really amazing to watch the Suns play being a Rockets fan. I can't even describe how different their games are.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I knew he wouldent be so Clutch after Shaq left

Anyway, did you guys here the guy on ESPNNews after they showed the highlights of the game? He said, "I guess Kobe's teammates didnt give him 110% tonight"

:rotf: :rotf:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> His three point shooting has been unbelievable.


No kidding. Where did this all come from?

I don't know if it's just the looks he's been getting, but he's developed into an incredible three-point shooter early in the year.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The last 5 minutes of the game...clutch time for Kobe "me 110%" Bryant.

4:43 100-107	Caron Butler missed 23 ft three point jumper.
*
4:11 103-107	Kobe Bryant missed jumper.
*

3:35 103-107	Caron Butler missed 6 ft jumper.

3:04 104-107	Lamar Odom Traveling
*
2:38 107-107	Kobe Bryant missed 19 ft jumper.
*
2:35 107-107	Chris Mihm missed tip shot.

2:35 107-107	Chris Mihm offensive rebound.

2:32 107-107	Caron Butler offensive rebound.

2:28 107-107	Caron Butler Lost Ball. Stolen by Quentin Richardson.

2:24 107-107	Brian Cook enters the game for Chris Mihm.

*
2:12 107-107	Kobe Bryant missed 17 ft jumper.
*

1:23 109-107	Chucky Atkins missed 25 ft three point jumper.

1:22 109-107	Caron Butler offensive rebound.

1:22 109-109	Caron Butler made layup.
*
0:54 109-109	Kobe Bryant missed 12 ft jumper.
**
0:27 110-109	Kobe Bryant missed Free Throw 1 of 2.

0:27 110-110	Kobe Bryant made Free Throw 2 of 2.
*
0:06	Los Angeles Full Timeout.
*
0:00 113-110	Kobe Bryant missed 28 ft three point jumper.
*

CLURTCH CITY YO!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Previous game against GS.
> 
> Kobe lost his clutch ability or something.


I forgot about that. That was the 10 point triple double.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I love when Damian tries to be confrontational.


It was a valid point. Go bark up someone else's tree.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All those people who sleep on Joe Johnson as an All-Star talent are idiots. This is a guy who plays amazing defense and can still get 20+ in any game. The Suns better lock this guy up, because someone is going to throw big money at him.


He isn't going to settle for less money than JRich, so locking him up would symbolise the Suns telling the world that they are sticking with small ball. Can this team really go places in the playoffs without a big man?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Anyway, did you guys here the guy on ESPNNews after they showed the highlights of the game? He said, "I guess Kobe's teammates didnt give him 110% tonight"
> 
> :rotf: :rotf:


I'm not sure why they would say that. But hey, I guess 19, 19, 18, and 16 from Caron Butler, Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm and Brian Cook respectively isn't good enough.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> The last 5 minutes of the game...clutch time for "me 110%" Kobe Bryant.
> 
> 4:43 100-107	Caron Butler missed 23 ft three point jumper.
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, at least he hit that free throw.

:yes:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they would say that. But hey, I guess 19, 19, 18, and 16 from Caron Butler, Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm and Brian Cook respectively isn't good enough.


ESPN never gets their facts straight, that's why it was funny....it was also funny because they were mocking Kobe


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> No kidding. Where did this all come from?
> 
> I don't know if it's just the looks he's been getting, but he's developed into an incredible three-point shooter early in the year.


Yes, a lot of it comes from the open looks he's been getting. He's mostly been hitting them from the corners, from everywhere else he's been about average.. but in this league the corner three is open far more than any other spot outside, especially if you have a guard that can draw defenses. During his second season with us I thought he was going to be a three point specialist, but his outside shooting went down hill his third year and he worked on other parts of his game, so it seems like it has come out of nowhere.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> The last 5 minutes of the game...clutch time for Kobe "me 110%" Bryant.
> 
> 4:43 100-107	Caron Butler missed 23 ft three point jumper.
> ...




http://www.nba.com/games/20040414/LALPOR/boxscore.html

CLUTCH CITY YO!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> ESPN never gets their facts straight, that's why it was funny....it was also funny because they were mocking Kobe


Funny how a media person can run a player down but where are they? Sitting on their asses talking about games and reporting..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Portland has to do with tonight's game because....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

A Blazers fan, of all people, should be last to mock Kobe's ability in the clutch.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> A Blazers fan, of all people, should be last to mock Kobe's ability in the clutch.


I'm making an observation on tonight's game. 

Tonight, Kobe choked in the clutch. 

What's so hard to see about that? Past games aren't relevant to tonight's game. Merely a red herring.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Portland has to do with tonight's game because....


You use the play by play to try and prove that Kobe isnt clutch, I use the game where he burned the Blazers as an example of him being clutch. Nothing more.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

He wasn't clutch in this instance. 

This is not unique this year. I fear the Shaq-clutch effect has been passed from Kobe to Dwayne Wade, who HAS been clutch on several instances this season.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why they would say that. But hey, I guess 19, 19, 18, and 16 from Caron Butler, Lamar Odom, Chris Mihm and Brian Cook respectively isn't good enough.


ESPNews always has a little remark for Kobe. I remember some other game where he had a couple of assists, the lady anchor said "Kobe finally decided to pass today." WTF?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

QUICK ESPPNEWS!!!


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how a media person can run a player down but where are they? Sitting on their asses talking about games and reporting..


Yeah, but ironically enough, so are you.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but ironically enough, so are you.


Oh, oh, oh, someone just got owned


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I want to make love to Q now.
> 
> Although I wanted to kill him just earlier when he had like twice as many shots as Amare while shooting 25%.
> ...


homie i dont understand why you are such a homer... your not a bad poster wen your talking about anyone other than the suns... and you think that steven hunter is better than jamaal magloire. Why dont you just admit it if the suns do something wrong? why dont you just say nice play by kobe instead of say "that wasnt a foul, the guy didnt kill him on the play so it was a terrible call"

i guess im just talkin out my *** cuz your gonna still be a homer and watever... but im just sayin, you shouldnt


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

a new day....
a new kobe bash thread...
YAY!!!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Could the Suns average over 110 points per game for the season?

They are averaging 108.6 right now.

Last 10 games

113
118
121
93
120
115
95
111
100
122
----
avg 110.8ppg


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>High School Dropout</b>!
> . and you think that steven hunter is better than jamaal magloire.


Oh please....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> a new day....
> a new kobe bash thread...
> YAY!!!!


Actually it was a Kobe-praise thread, which went south once he choked.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> He wasn't clutch in this instance.
> 
> This is not unique this year. I fear the Shaq-clutch effect has been passed from Kobe to Dwayne Wade, who HAS been clutch on several instances this season.


Too bad Kobe hit those two clutch shots after Shaq had already fouled out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> Could the Suns average over 110 points per game for the season?


No


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Yeah, but ironically enough, so are you.


As is everyone else on this forum.... 



> Oh, oh, oh, someone just got owned


Owned? :rofl: Holy ****.. If I got "owned" after someone saying that then everyone just got OWNED..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad Kobe hit those two clutch shots after Shaq had already fouled out.


But Shaq did play, which made Kobe work less during the rest of the game. When no Shaq = Kbobe is more tired and therefore, has less energy and focus at the end of games. 

Missed FT?

0-6 or whatever to close the game?

:dead:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad Kobe hit those two clutch shots after Shaq had already fouled out.


So was Dwyane Wade's


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> But Shaq did play, which made Kobe work less during the rest of the game. When no Shaq = Kbobe is more tired and therefore, has less energy and focus at the end of games.
> ...


That's a really good point, I never thought of it that way


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually it was a Kobe-praise thread, which went south once he choked.


Point remains; at least he's not on the Blazers.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Again. What does that have to do with tonight's game?

Try to keep on topic.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone else love how the Laker fans are so upset that they resort to talking about the past and trying to insult people by saying their team sucks


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Anyone else love how the Laker fans are so upset that they resort to talking about the past and trying to insult people by saying their team sucks


That's a really good point, I never thought of it that way


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Kobe hating on this board is turning maniacal. Anytime there is a negative snippet about him, it is good for 8 pages regardless. How anyone can criticize a player after getting a triple double against the 2nd best team in the league is beyond me.

Seriously, I predict by season's end the Kobe hating is going to make this board just a little less tolerable. He has to be the most hated athlete in the entire history of sports.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a really good point, I never thought of it that way


lol, it's become pretty obvious by now


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The Kobe hating on this board is turning maniacal. Anytime there is a negative snippet about him, it is good for 8 pages regardless. How anyone can criticize a player after getting a triple double against the 2nd best team in the league is beyond me.
> 
> Seriously, I predict by season's end the Kobe hating is going to make this board just a little less tolerable. He has to be the most hated athlete in the entire history of sports.


The Triple Double is out of everyone's mind already since they LOST the game. Incase you missed it, Kobe choked in the Clutch, you know, the part of his game that Laker fans gloat about 24/7?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The Kobe hating on this board is turning maniacal. Anytime there is a negative snippet about him, it is good for 8 pages regardless. How anyone can criticize a player after getting a triple double against the 2nd best team in the league is beyond me.
> 
> Seriously, I predict by season's end the Kobe hating is going to make this board just a little less tolerable. He has to be the most hated athlete in the entire history of sports.


Triple Dubs don't mean anything if you don't trust your teammates in the clutch and try to take shot after shot after shot. 


He can get criticized because the suns went on a huge tear at the end of the game. Kbobe tried to take the game into his hand, and the Lakers only scored 3 points in the last 5 minutes. 

I happened to catch the game on TV and I am commenting on it because the stories here in LA were all about Kobe today on the radio, so it was intriguing.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> But Shaq did play, which made Kobe work less during the rest of the game. When no Shaq = Kbobe is more tired and therefore, has less energy and focus at the end of games.


It's quite amazing that you actually give Shaq more credit than Kobe for those two incredible shots he hit on the Blazers last season.

Just amazing.



> Missed FT?
> 
> 0-6 or whatever to close the game?
> 
> :dead:


What's your point? It happens. No one's perfect. Just because someone is known as being clutch doesn't mean they'll sink every shot at the end of the game.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Joe Johnson played tight defense on Kobe all night and made him work on defense as well.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The Kobe hating on this board is turning maniacal. Anytime there is a negative snippet about him, it is good for 8 pages regardless. How anyone can criticize a player after getting a triple double against the 2nd best team in the league is beyond me.
> 
> Seriously, I predict by season's end the Kobe hating is going to make this board just a little less tolerable. He has to be the most hated athlete in the entire history of sports.


You know I dont mind the Kobe haters who actually post about something else other than Kobe. They post in their team forum and just talk basketball. They may hate Kobe, but at least they support their own team.

But its the trolls that annoy me. You search their posts, and its over 50% of the topics theyve posted on about are Kobe. Those kinds of "fans" are more Kobe haters than basketball fans, kind of weird eh?

But whatever, if Kobe is making them watch basketball, so be it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The Kobe hating on this board is turning maniacal. Anytime there is a negative snippet about him, it is good for 8 pages regardless. How anyone can criticize a player after getting a triple double against the 2nd best team in the league is beyond me.
> 
> Seriously, I predict by season's end the Kobe hating is going to make this board just a little less tolerable. He has to be the most hated athlete in the entire history of sports.


Why are you acting like Kobe is beyond reproach? Did you see the last five minutes of the game? The Lakers had a 13 point lead and Kobe went into chuck mode, missing everything and it cost the Lakers the game. I think the bashing gets out of control sometimes too, but games like tonight are exactly the types of games when Kobe should be criticized.

The reason the Lakers were ahead to begin with was because Kobe was playing fantastic, unselfish basketball and his teammates were focused and into the game. When he started playing 1 on 5, the whole team just fell apart.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> It's quite amazing that you actually give Shaq more credit than Kobe for those two incredible shots he hit on the Blazers last season.
> ...


The Shaq-effect is a well known phenomenom. It remains to be seen if Kobe can remain clutch without Shaq. In fact, it seems like he was trying to do too much at the end of the game. Not getting others involved....its like he was playing 1 on 5. 



> What's your point? It happens. No one's perfect. Just because someone is known as being clutch doesn't mean they'll sink every shot at the end of the game.


Well, then I guess this is a unique incident, isn't it. So I feel compelled to comment on this rarity of non-clutch play by Kobe.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> Joe Johnson played tight defense on Kobe all night and made him work on defense as well.


Kobe had better not started trash talking to Joe in the 2nd half of last nights game because since then Joe lit him up like a christmas tree.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a valid point. Go bark up someone else's tree.


Valid point.. You are the last one to ever, ever call someone out who's complaining about the officials.

Keep the hardass thing going though. It's great.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Triple Dubs don't mean anything if you don't trust your teammates in the clutch and try to take shot after shot after shot.
> ...


Only a Kobe Bryant triple double can mean nothing. Do you people even read what you type? The entire time I have been a fan of NBA basketball this marks the first time a triple double has been dismissed as not doing enough for your team. I am truly amazed.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

props to q-rich. he's probably hit a thousand shots from that same spot. wish he was back in LA, i met him once at the south bay galleria.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Only a Kobe Bryant triple double can mean nothing. Do you people even read what you type? The entire time I have been a fan of NBA basketball this marks the first time a triple double has been dismissed as not doing enough for your team. I am truly amazed.


Scoreboard.

If Kobe continued his unselfish and balanced play all the way through the game instead of trying to take over and make a statement on his own, maybe then we would be talking about how he is doing well. But since he majorly choked, we are compelled to discuss that.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> props to q-rich. he's probably hit a thousand shots from that same spot. wish he was back in LA, i met him once at the south bay galleria.


I met Horry at the Galleria, cool guy. Youre from the South Bay Whodinee?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This is the part where the Laker fans hijack this thread just to talk about their personal lives :laugh:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> I met Horry at the Galleria, cool guy. Youre from the South Bay Whodinee?


nah, i live in reseda, i forgot why i was at the south bay mall. i think it was to eat at the johnny rockets or something. but yea he was there.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> The Shaq-effect is a well known phenomenom. It remains to be seen if Kobe can remain clutch without Shaq. In fact, it seems like he was trying to do too much at the end of the game. Not getting others involved....its like he was playing 1 on 5.


Shaq doesn't help Kobe much in the clutch when the opposing team knows Kobe's getting the ball and crowds him every single time.



> Well, then I guess this is a unique incident, isn't it. So I feel compelled to comment on this rarity of non-clutch play by Kobe.


Missing a few shots at the end of one game has nothing to do with being "non-clutch". Particularly not when that player has a history of hitting the big shots.

Would you have congratulated Kobe if he hit the game winner tonight? Or even if the Lakers had just won? Or would have you have instead mentioned his turnovers?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Scoreboard.


But when someone from the Blazers has an amazing game, yet they lose, you never give them props right?

Its just "scoreboard".


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> This is the part where the Laker fans hijack this thread just to talk about their personal lives :laugh:


sorry jewelz. here is the thread back. troll away!

Kobe sucks!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> This is the part where the Laker fans hijack this thread just to talk about their personal lives :laugh:


This post would be valid if Whodinee was a Laker fan. Now, its just a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!


:makeadeal:



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I want to make love to Q now.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry jewelz. here is the thread back. troll away!
> ...


If you want to talk about your personal lives and who washes who's panties, go blab about it on the Laker Board or PM each other


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> This post would be valid if Whodinee was a Laker fan. Now, its just a waste of bandwidth.


Well hello mr. fancy pants

KOBE Fans...I stand corrected


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well hello mr. fancy pants
> ...



Wow, I view BBB.net at 50 posts per page, and this page is already 3 pages. You might not like him, but everyone sure does LOVE talking about him.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

He looks like Scar from The Lion King on the prowl.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> But when someone from the Blazers has an amazing game, yet they lose, you never give them props right?
> ...


If a player plays well for 3 quarters, then stinks it up and chokes at the end, OF COURSE I'M GOING TO BE PISSED OFF instead of CELEBRATING an IRRELEVANT accomplishment. 

The CHOKE canceled the Triple Dub.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter when the refs make critical bad calls and non-calls.
> ...



I actually thought the officials were not too bad tonight and Im their biggest critic.

There were a couple of bogus calls, but the Suns got them as well.

IE early on Amare's missed dunk, Mihm gets the foul, didnt touch him. Mihm got called twice tonight for phantom calls on Amare. Im sure you know what Im talking about. 

Bulter also missed a dunk, slipped out of his hand and the refs blew the whistle. Another bogus call.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> If you want to talk about your personal lives and who washes who's panties, go blab about it on the Laker Board or PM each other


ahh jewelz. you cant hate me forever. we go so well together. you post with your hater glasses on, i clean it up with my reason and intelligence. look at my track record. been on this board for a while now. 19 months or so. 1.12 powerful, captivating posts per day. you love my style jigga


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

On one hand, its good to see Kobe getting the same treatment that McGrady got last year. A lot of Kobe fans last year criticized McGrady "apologists" for always blaming his teammates. Now that Kobe is leading a team thats in the middle of the pack, when his great games are played in losses, some of those same fans blame it on his teammates. Its justice really. 

But obviously, just like McGrady used to do frequently last year, Kobe had a great game but in the end the Lakers aren't as good as the Suns. The better *team* won the game, despite Kobe having a pretty good game in a losing effort.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> ahh jewelz. you cant hate me forever. we go so well together. you post with your hater glasses on, i clean it up with my reason and intelligence. look at my track record. been on this board for a while now. 19 months or so. 1.12 powerful, captivating posts per day. you love my style jigga


Nah man, I don't hate you, you know you're my boy....crickets.....well when we arent talking about Kobe


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> On one hand, its good to see Kobe getting the same treatment that McGrady got last year. A lot of Kobe fans last year criticized McGrady "apologists" for always blaming his teammates. Now that Kobe is leading a team thats in the middle of the pack, when his great games are played in losses, some of those same fans blame it on his teammates. Its justice really.
> 
> But obviously, just like McGrady used to do frequently last year, Kobe had a great game but in the end the Lakers aren't as good as the Suns. The better *team* won the game, despite Kobe having a pretty good game in a losing effort.


The vast majority of blame I've seen from Laker fans has been targeted at Rudy T.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

dbl post


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i dont think any blame should be laid on the supporting cast, you can see that these guys obviously have talent. they just have lapses, like any young team. but with some manuvering, this team could be a title contender.... in two years. 

one thing you can fault kobe for, is that his jumper is just a shell of what it was. but the guy is playing his balls off every night. he isnt scoring unless he is attacking the basket. he's taking almost an iverson level beating out there, so he needs to find his jump shot sooooon


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

The guy who should be blamed is the guy who tried taking over the game in the last 4 or 5 minutes and missed every shot and didnt even get his teammates involved like he was busy doing the first 2 quarters of the game

The supporting cast did their part


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> The Kobe hating on this board is turning maniacal. Anytime there is a negative snippet about him, it is good for 8 pages regardless. How anyone can criticize a player after getting a triple double against the 2nd best team in the league is beyond me.
> 
> Seriously, I predict by season's end the Kobe hating is going to make this board just a little less tolerable. He has to be the most hated athlete in the entire history of sports.



Ya well it’s a two part problem basically. 1 somebody starts a pointless thread like Kobe going for a triple double tonight, or Kobe 0-5 in the first quarter, something basic like that. Then usually a couple of scientists come and post crap 5 times a minute and really get the thread going. In this case Xericx and Jewelz played that part.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya well it’s a two part problem basically. 1 somebody starts a pointless thread like Kobe going for a triple double tonight, or Kobe 0-5 in the first quarter, something basic like that. Then usually a couple of scientists come and post crap 5 times a minute and really get the thread going. In this case Xericx and Jewelz played that part.


Actually the thread was about him almost getting a Quadruple double, which doesent happen often

If you're going to make a thread about Kobe, and Kobe does something worth trashing him for, you can expect to hear from alot of people


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I think we have trashed Kobe enough, go ahead and lock this thread before it turns into a 20 page apocolypse


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya well it’s a two part problem basically. 1 somebody starts a pointless thread like Kobe going for a triple double tonight, or Kobe 0-5 in the first quarter, something basic like that. Then usually a couple of scientists come and post crap 5 times a minute and really get the thread going. In this case Xericx and Jewelz played that part.


What part?




I was making observations on the game tonight. Kobe had a triple double, then choked badly at the end of the game and the Lakers lost. 

Great run by the suns.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually the thread was about him almost getting a Quadruple double, which doesent happen often
> ...


Not sure what you're saying professor, I was addressing MemphisX's post (see quote) on Kobe bashing.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

The Laker fans seem to be missing the main point. Towards the end, Kobe was VERY selfish...not even looking to pass the ball when the game was on the line. Drove to the hole, missed FT, fadeaway that was way off, etc. 

He needs to stick to what they WERE doing to get them the lead, not try to be the Hero every time down the court.

He still hasn't grown as a player. Same Kobe.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

It seemed to me like everytime Kobe passed the ball and that player took a shot, it went in. Like his first 4 or 5 assists of the game came off their first 8 points

If passing the ball early in the game proved succesful, why shy away from it at the end?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

two words








sllaaaaaavvvaaaaa meeeeddveedeeenkooo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> It seemed to me like everytime Kobe passed the ball and that player took a shot, it went in. Like his first 4 or 5 assists of the game came off their first 8 points
> 
> If passing the ball early in the game proved succesful, why shy away from it at the end?


Because he wants to be the hero. He THRIVES off of it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> two words
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him at The Kettle in Manhattan Beach.

:laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Because he wants to be the hero. He THRIVES off of it.


Exactly, and he failed...again

This is exactly why we are all over the guy


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, and he failed...again
> ...


Like white on rice.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw him at The Kettle in Manhattan Beach.
> ...


no you didnt


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Is Kobe still clutch, or did Shaq take that with him to give to Wade?  Kobe has missed a few big shots and potential gamewinners this season.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> no you didnt


You sure caught the sarcasm pretty fast dinee :laugh:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> no you didnt


OK. It was Devean George and it was Target.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Is Kobe still clutch, or did Shaq take that with him to give to Wade?  Kobe has missed a few big shots and potential gamewinners this season.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> OK. It was Devean George and it was Target.


no you didnt

see i wasnt even lucky enough to have met a laker. i met a damn clipper


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> ...


Yeah. Unfortunately that one is true. 

I've met a few of the Lakers randomly in LA....it happens.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> no you didnt
> ...


The way the Clippers are playing right now, you should feel fortunate!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I hope you're joking.


Of course I'm joking, because there is no such thing as being "clutch" its all a myth.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah. Unfortunately that one is true.
> ...


so did you give devean the frowny face when you met him and say " i wish you were zack randolph"


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

So what! I saw Zeljko Rebraca at Blockbuster, he was renting "Latin Crotch Rockets"

I'm better than you :gbanana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> So what! I saw Zeljko Rebraca at Blockbuster, he was renting "Latin Crotch Rockets"
> 
> I'm better than you :gbanana:


Dude, you're so clutch.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you're so clutch.


That's my rep


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

come on now... if your gonna do that then why not highlight a couple more misses...




> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> The last 5 minutes of the game...clutch time for Kobe "me 110%" Bryant.
> *
> 4:43 100-107	Caron Butler missed 23 ft three point jumper.*
> ...


 Its not exactly like anyone else was making shots either, as can be plainly seen by the boxscore if you dont single out bryant, and kobe missing three shots and a final toss at the basket shouldn't be the tell-all to everything. Its hard to argue against the fact that if kobe wasnt playing such good ball in the first 3 quarters they wouldn't of even had an opportunity to win the game.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> come on now... if your gonna do that then why not highlight a couple more misses...
> 
> 
> ...


Kobe missed 6 shots in the last 5 minutes

Butler missed 2

Mihm and Atkins missed 1


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe missed 6 shots in the last 5 minutes
> ...


Why don't you just tell us how the final 2 plays went down then, details please.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe missed 6 shots in the last 5 minutes
> ...


And in some strange coincidental way, Kobe is the Lakers' leading scorer and focal point.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Why don't you just tell us how the final 2 plays went down then, details please.


Kobe took 6 shot attempts and missed them all in the final 5 minutes, while the rest of the team only took 3 attempts in the final 5 minutes

That's all we need to know


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> And in some strange coincidental way, Kobe is the Lakers' leading scorer and focal point.


And in some strange coincidental way, he isnt as "clutch" as he used to be

The point Xericx was trying to make showing Kobe's 6 misses is how he turned away from getting the other guys involved, because it was working earlier in the game, yet he continued to try and be the Hero even though his shots werent falling


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe took 6 shot attempts and missed them all in the final 5 minutes, while the rest of the team only took 3 attempts in the final 5 minutes
> ...


All we need to know is you're on here chanting again without watching the game. 

Xerox and Chisler, hatin Kobe 1 game at a time.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> And in some strange coincidental way, he isnt as "clutch" as he used to be
> ...


trying to be a hero, or trying to keep his team in the game?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 
> trying to be a hero, or trying to keep his team in the game?


If he wanted to keep his team in the game, he could have done something other than launch 3's when they havent been falling for him. In the first 2 quarters, he was passing the ball and getting his teammates involved alot, they had a pretty good lead untillthe team started missing their shots, especially Kobe's 6 attempts that just wouldent fall for him

And how can we forget the free throw he missed that would have given them the lead

Face it, if there is any player on the team to blame for their loss, it's Kobe


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> And in some strange coincidental way, he isnt as "clutch" as he used to be
> ...





> Kobe missed 6 shots in the last 5 minutes
> 
> Butler missed 2
> 
> Mihm and Atkins missed 1


Like I said, Kobe is the Lakers' leading scorer and focal point. He tends to take the most shots on the team. By far. And since he's the lone proven player on that squad, why shouldn't he be hoisting up shots at the end of close games? Particularly when nobody else can hit anything.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, if you guys want him missing a bunch of shots down the stretch, one after one, then hey, more power to you

Hope it works out for you! ....


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Another thing I would like to note, why was Kobe settling for Jumpers when he could have driven to the basket and easily drew fouls. Instead he wanted to sit back and take jumpshots


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Also, this Brian Cook kid has been doing great offensively. He is almost like their replacement for Robert Horry. It seems as if anytime the Lakers pick up a PF, he turns into a 3-point shooter

Why wasnt he getting any shot attempts in the final 5 minutes? I'm pretty sure he didnt foul out untill like the last minute


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Also, this Brian Cook kid has been doing great offensively. He is almost like their replacement for Robert Horry. It seems as if anytime the Lakers pick up a PF, he turns into a 3-point shooter
> 
> Why wasnt he getting any shot attempts in the final 5 minutes? I'm pretty sure he didnt foul out untill like the last minute


Probably due to him having 11 pts in the 1st half and couldnt hit many shots when he took them in the 2nd half. He did foul out in the last minute or so.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> All we need to know is you're on here chanting again without watching the game.
> ...


I watched the game. Kobbo wasn't even looking to pass the last few plays down the court. That off balanced leaner from the wing? Drove to the hole, drew the foul but BRICKED a FT that would have put the Lakers up by 1 with 28 seconds left. 

The he missed the game-tying 3.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 
> trying to be a hero, or trying to keep his team in the game?


Hero.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Kobe is selfish and doesn't trust his teammates in the clutch.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Would you fools get off kobes back, so he had a bad ending to this game, who cares so he missed six shots, if he didn't have a triple double they lakers would have been out of it long time ago. 

It is also obvious that jewelz od whatever his name is did not watch the game cause cook was good in the first half but bricked everyting in the second half he was 7/17.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Kobe is selfish and doesn't trust his teammates in the clutch.


Wow one miss, who the **** cares Jordan missed in the final is he a choker, is he not clutch, Reggie missed at the buzzer before. everyone misses get over it, do something else with your time rather than spending the whole night insulting kobe for one bad quarter of play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow one miss, who the **** cares Jordan missed in the final is he a choker, is he not clutch, Reggie missed at the buzzer before. everyone misses get over it, do something else with your time rather than spending the whole night insulting kobe for one bad quarter of play.


What, would you rather we ride his nuts like so many others? I was commenting on the game I saw on TV. Being in the LA area, this was on television, so I felt compelled to respond to it. Sorry, I'm new here.



NEXT!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> Would you fools get off kobes back, so he had a bad ending to this game, who cares so he missed six shots, if he didn't have a triple double they lakers would have been out of it long time ago.


So you want us to give Kobe a break? 

Are those tears coming from your eyes?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Like has been previously mentioned; *edited: Stop with the off-topic baiting*


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

With all the blaming of kobe being the sole reason the lakers loss tonight. He has fair share, it being all his fault though is unwarranted. I don't think anyone talked about the real reason why they lost. It was their defensive execution! It was fairly obvious nash was gonna be the guy getting the suns their open looks. The lakers just didn't stop him! He continously got into the lane, broke down the defense and got his teammates open looks. The lakers let nash have free reign and couldn't get back to the shooters. I think thats the main reason why they lost, it should have been better, it wasn't, so that's why they lost. Although the offensive execution should have been much better, with kobe a direct result of that. But still he wasn't the sole reason why the lakers lost, the whole team can take a share of the blame too!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The reason the Lakers were playing well in the first half and Kobe was sharing the ball around was because guys like Cook were actually hitting their shots when open. None of that happened in the 2nd. If you keep passing it to an open guy and he keeps missing. You are going to be extremely frustrated. If you were Kobe and the game was on the line and very winnable, would you keep passing the ball to a guy who kept bricking shots? And Kobe missed some himself, ok, being a clutch player doesn't mean that you are suddenly better in the closing minutes. Its a mentality, not an ability. Most guys don't have the confidence to take over in the 4th quarter, and the ones who do step up to carry the team for that stretch are the ones who are usually remembered. This doesn't suddenly make him "not clutch" because he missed a few shots. He took the shot, that shot didn't fall. What about Reggie Miller getting blocked by Prince, or bricking those 3s last year in the playoffs? Is he "not clutch" now?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> The reason the Lakers were playing well in the first half and Kobe was sharing the ball around was because guys like Cook were actually hitting their shots when open. None of that happened in the 2nd. If you keep passing it to an open guy and he keeps missing. You are going to be extremely frustrated. If you were Kobe and the game was on the line and very winnable, would you keep passing the ball to a guy who kept bricking shots? And Kobe missed some himself, ok, being a clutch player doesn't mean that you are suddenly better in the closing minutes. Its a mentality, not an ability. Most guys don't have the confidence to take over in the 4th quarter, and the ones who do step up to carry the team for that stretch are the ones who are usually remembered. This doesn't suddenly make him "not clutch" because he missed a few shots. He took the shot, that shot didn't fall. What about Reggie Miller getting blocked by Prince, or bricking those 3s last year in the playoffs? Is he "not clutch" now?


I understand and agree with your argument but old man Reggie is a bad comparison...Kobe is 26 and entering his prime.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Nobody could block Kobe at the free throw line; but I'll take it what it is, a regular season game. Kobe will be defined on what he does in the playoffs, if he even makes it there this season.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> Nobody could block Kobe at the free throw line; but I'll take it what it is, a regular season game. Kobe will be defined on what he does in the playoffs, if he even makes it there this season.


And he did horrible in last year's final besides that one game (Game 2?).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> And he did horrible in last year's final besides that one game (Game 2?).


That's very selective of you, pick the games where Kobe had poor performance and judge based on only those. :greatjob:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> And he did horrible in last year's final besides that one game (Game 2?).


If your going to hate, please at least have some substance in your posts.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> If your going to hate, please at least have some substance in your posts.


Kobe did horrible in last year's finals, didn't he? He had that one game where he was VERY clutch, but after that he disappeared, tried to take over, shot HORRIBLY, etc.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> That's very selective of you, pick the games where Kobe had poor performance and judge based on only those. :greatjob:


They wanted to ask about Playoffs last year. What's more playoff than the NBA Finals? Kobe had one good game, then stunk it up, kind of like last night's game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> The reason the Lakers were playing well in the first half and Kobe was sharing the ball around was because guys like Cook were actually hitting their shots when open. None of that happened in the 2nd. If you keep passing it to an open guy and he keeps missing. You are going to be extremely frustrated. If you were Kobe and the game was on the line and very winnable, would you keep passing the ball to a guy who kept bricking shots? And Kobe missed some himself, ok, being a clutch player doesn't mean that you are suddenly better in the closing minutes. Its a mentality, not an ability. Most guys don't have the confidence to take over in the 4th quarter, and the ones who do step up to carry the team for that stretch are the ones who are usually remembered. This doesn't suddenly make him "not clutch" because he missed a few shots. He took the shot, that shot didn't fall. What about Reggie Miller getting blocked by Prince, or bricking those 3s last year in the playoffs? Is he "not clutch" now?


Has Kobe been clutch at all this season without Shaq?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> They wanted to ask about Playoffs last year. What's more playoff than the NBA Finals? Kobe had one good game, then stunk it up, kind of like last night's game.


]

So what's your point, again? That Kobe isn't clutch because of last night's game? That Kobe wasn't clutch last game? That Kobe has nose hair and refuses to trim it?

You're just cherry-picking Kobe's bad ganes when he has probably had 10x as many good ones over his career.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Has Kobe been clutch at all this season without Shaq?


*edited: Stop with the off-topic baiting*


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

No basketball player is clutch. I win.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Has Kobe been clutch at all this season without Shaq?


You missed hte entire point of my post, and again, please explain yourself.

What do you mean by he hasn't been clutch? Do you mean he hasn't hit any buzzer beaters or something along the lines of that? Because he's missed 2 last second shots makes him not a clutch player so far this season? Being a clutch player is all psychological. Why would having Shaq affect how Kobe plays in the clutch? Every season prior to this one, when it came down to the final few possessions, everyone in the league knew that Kobe was going to be the one to take the shots. Having Shaq on the floor in the clutch is a double edged sword. Shaq doesn't draw doubles or anything for Kobe seeing as he rarely even sees the ball unless its certain he can make a clean shot before he gets fouled. So tell me why Kobe would be a clutch player with Shaq, but won't without Shaq?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> They wanted to ask about Playoffs last year. What's more playoff than the NBA Finals? Kobe had one good game, then stunk it up, kind of like last night's game.


You're just a confused individual. I have never heard of a player posting a triple double (pts, rebs, ast) and that being accurately described as 'stunk it up.'


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Has Kobe been clutch at all this season without Shaq?


November 23, 2004 

_ Desmond Mason disappeared in the second half for the Milwaukee Bucks. Kobe Bryant made his presence felt *down the stretch* for the Los Angeles Lakers. 

After Mason vanished offensively after the break, *Bryant scored 10 of his 30 points in the final quarter* as Los Angeles posted its seventh straight victory over Milwaukee, a 100-96 triumph._


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> No basketball player is clutch. I win.


You Minstrel and Mac are dead wrong on this.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> November 23, 2004
> ...


I stand corrected. 

Kobe was clutch once this year. And choked last night. 

A wise man once said: 

It was Aristotle who said, ‘Excellence is not a singular act, but a habit. You are what you repeatedly do.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

please reply to my post.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You're just a confused individual. I have never heard of a player posting a triple double (pts, rebs, ast) and that being accurately described as 'stunk it up.'


0-6 last 5 minutes of the game + missed the FT that would have given them the lead? 

Stunk it up!

Basketball isn't played for 43 minutes.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> You Minstrel and Mac are dead wrong on this.


Well argued.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> It was Aristotle who said, ‘Excellence is not a singular act, but a habit. You are what you repeatedly do.


He didn't get his reputation for hitting one shot. If you haven't noticed, he has a career full of big shots to reference at before you can mention one game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> You missed hte entire point of my post, and again, please explain yourself.
> ...


Psychologically, Kbobe broke down last night in the stretch. He was forcing shots, as he has done in the past. He tries to be the hero, but there IS zero alternative to Kobe making the big play down the stretch. Clutch isn't about making the shots only, its about playing smart and NOT FORCING SHOTS UP. 

Kobe has often been criticized for taking too many shots that are forced, especially when the game is on the line. No man is an island, but Kobe plays like he is when the game is on the line and he has the chance to make sportscenter in a positive light, instead of the anchors repeatedly poking fun at him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> ]
> 
> So what's your point, again? That Kobe isn't clutch because of last night's game? That Kobe wasn't clutch last game? That Kobe has nose hair and refuses to trim it?
> ...


I'm making a comment on the most recent game. And a comment on how Kobe has been known to force wild shots at time. 

If he truly wants to transcend to the next level, he has to not try to be Jesus (aka Amare Stoudamire) on every play down the stretch.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> You Minstrel and Mac are dead wrong on this.


Man, if you threw in your usual "You're done", then you would have convinced me, but as it stands, I'm going to stick with my guns.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I want to make love to Q now.


Come on, now, BigAmare... Stabbing Stoudemire in the back, are you?


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess that makes Kobe Bryant a champion......it makes Kobe Bryant a regular visitor to the NBA finals....


for disliking the guy so much,you and jewelz sure seem to talk about him alot....kinda ironic aint it.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> guess that makes Kobe Bryant a champion......it makes Kobe Bryant a regular visitor to the NBA finals....
> ...


No. I just don't like the guy and wonder why people defend him even when he chokes and sums up that "he had a good game". 

The homerism and nut-riding is just unreal. To defend the guy and say that he's a great teammate and people like playing with him and he's a great person after he has repeatedly pissed off his own teammates, other players in the league, his own parents, and only God knows whoelse.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.
> ...


To each his own opinion. As for mine, he didn't choke. When a player wins a game by putting his team on his back, it's a spectacular performance, when he can't pull it off and his team loses by 3.... just say it was a good effort. 



> A wise man once said:
> 
> It was Aristotle who said, ‘Excellence is not a singular act, but a habit. You are what you repeatedly do.


... Aristotle was a smart guy! :yes:

*Just a few come to mind:*

November 23, 2004 vs Milwaukee

NBA Finals June 8, 2004 vs the Piston, Game 2!

April 14, 2004 vs Portland, three pointer to go into overtime, and a three pointer to win in overtime. 2 of the greatest buzzer beater anyone has ever seen!

January 2, 2004 at Sonics Kobe-32pts, 18pts in 4th!!

December 19, 2003 vs Nuggets Kobe-13pts, but buzzer beater to win it!!

November 21, 2003 vs Bulls Kobe-28pts, 17 in the 4th!!

February 17, 2004 vs Blazers Kobe-31pts, clutch in 4th!!

November 4, 2003 vs Bucks; Kobe-31pts, clutch in 4th

May 10, 2000 vs Phoenix in the playoffs hit a game winner over Kidd and Rogers.

December 6, 2002 vs Dallas, Kobe scored 27 points in the second half, 21 in 4th!! One of the biggest comebacks in NBA history, LA was down by 30 pts in the third quarter!

December 3, 2000. Clutch in the 4th finished with 38pts.

NBA Finals June 2000 vs Pacers, I think it was game 4 or 5!

April 6, 2003 vs Suns Kobe-26pts, hits shot to tie for O.T & game winner!

There aren't many player throughout NBA history that you can comprise a clutch performances list like this. 

_
Alright I guess that's enough, plus I'm kind of running out of space here. Hopefully, I've just given you an epiphany of a lifetime. :bsmile:
_


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Not really. 

The point was he CHOKED in his last game and you seem to think he had a GREAT game. He had a great 43 minutes, the tried to do too much, as he often does with mixed results.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Not really.
> 
> The point was he CHOKED in his last game and you seem to think he had a GREAT game. He had a great 43 minutes, the tried to do too much, as he often does with mixed results.


I don't think he had a great game, nor do I think he choked or stunk it up. He posted a triple double, and did not make the final shot of the game, a long three that would have tied the score and sent it into overtime. He played well, didn't seal the win, but I commend his effort. That is what I think. 

You seemingly just want to post anything negative you can about Kobe, basically hating. That's fine because there's nothing unique about it. It's just contradictory to say a player plays a great 43 mintues, but stunk it up at the same time. Someone who knows that basketball isn't played in 43 minutes should also know that one players can't be expected to win.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he had a great game, nor do I think he choked or stunk it up. He posted a triple double, and did not make the final shot of the game, a long three that would have tied the score and sent it into overtime. He played well, didn't seal the win, but I commend his effort. That is what I think.
> ...


Down the stretch he put up bad shot after bad shot without even looking to give up the ball. 

This isn't unique for Kobe at all, he always wants to be the hero. Sometimes he connects, sometimes he doesn't. Last night was one of those times. 

If I'm posting anything, its the truth and what happened in that game. He choked on the court and choked at the FT line. There's nothing "unique" about the Kobe nutriders defending Kobe after repeatedly doing bad. There is no objectivitiy.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Down the stretch he put up bad shot after bad shot without even looking to give up the ball.
> 
> This isn't unique for Kobe at all, he always wants to be the hero. Sometimes he connects, sometimes he doesn't. Last night was one of those times.


You have to understand that Kobe has always been a gamer. He's not going to back away from a challenge (if he did you'd be criticizing him for that). Perhaps, he could of had better shot selection, perhaps he should have passed the ball when he shot the ball. Either way, you're over critical. He played well the other night. A triple double indicates a player have a very good game whether his team wins or not. 



> If I'm posting anything, its the truth and what happened in that game. He choked on the court and choked at the FT line. There's nothing "unique" about the Kobe nutriders defending Kobe after repeatedly doing bad. There is no objectivitiy.


You don't post the truth, you post opinions. Mostly exagerrated, bias, and obscure. If there is no objective in defending Kobe, then there is no objective hating on him. Neither make sense to me because the objective is either in defense of Kobe (in my case) or is offensive towards Kobe (in your case).


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kobe has benefitted from Shaq's presence. Dwayne Wade is benefitting from that now. 

If Kobe remains "clutch" remains to be seen.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Kobe has benefitted from Shaq's presence. Dwayne Wade is benefitting from that now.
> 
> If Kobe remains "clutch" remains to be seen.


<strike>Shut up. </strike><font color=blue>( Do NOT ever tell another poster to "shut up".)</font>Go checkout Lakers/Blazers last season. Tell me how Shaq's presence had ANYTHING to do with Kobe draining 2 very difficult 3 pointers.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Shut up. Go checkout Lakers/Blazers last season. Tell me how Shaq's presence had ANYTHING to do with Kobe draining 2 very difficult 3 pointers.



Did you just tell me to shut up?

 


Kobe wasn't as tired since he had to work less throughout the whole game. Look at Tmac...when he has a Center like Yao to take the pressure off him the game, he has more energy at the end of the game to hit clutch shots. Dwayne Wade too.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh is that how it works? You're a blind clueless hater and Im done arguing with you.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh is that how it works? You're a blind clueless hater and Im done arguing with you.


Thank you. 



I win.
:woot:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Kobe has benefitted from Shaq's presence. Dwayne Wade is benefitting from that now.
> 
> If Kobe remains "clutch" remains to be seen.


Firstly, why does he have to remain clutch. You say that as if he is no longer clutch, which isn't true. Plus, after so many clutch performances, do you really think he will loses respect for what he's done.

Also, explain what you mean. Explain how Shaq makes other players "clutch." 

... note: I understand how a player benefits from playing with Shaq. This is obvious. I have no idea how you don't see how Shaq benefits from having a player like Kobe, but that's neither here nor there. but how does he make Kobe clutch?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man, be serious. So now Yao is making Tracy clutch? You sound senseless. Tracy went off because he has the ability to be untouchable and he was! Had nothing to do with Yao Ming!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Firstly, why does he have to remain clutch. You say that as if he is no longer clutch, which isn't true. Plus, after so many clutch performances, do you really think he will loses respect for what he's done.
> ...


Throughout the entire flow of the game, Shaq draws much of the focus of the offense which makes other players on his own team have to work less. They save their energy and are able to have more space to shoot since Shaq gets double-triple teamed. 

Dwayne Wade has already had 2-3 clutch performances this season. Buzzer beaters or what not, and they were quite impressive. He benefits from the entire flow of the game and the assurance of having Shaq in the middle...a dominant force that draws defenders. Shaq may not play on final plays due to FT shooting, but its a summative effect...the Shaq Effect. 

We'll just have to wait until Kobe can consistently put up clutch performances without Shaq. So, we'll just wait...and when he does, you can comment on it. 

But until then....as evidenced by his most recent performance, he choked.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Throughout the entire flow of the game, Shaq draws much of the focus of the offense which makes other players on his own team have to work less. They save their energy and are able to have more space to shoot since Shaq gets double-triple teamed.


I agree. This is also the reason why players like Penny, Wade, and Kobe have made Shaq better throughout the years.



> Dwayne Wade has already had 2-3 clutch performances this season. Buzzer beaters or what not, and they were quite impressive. He benefits from the entire flow of the game and the assurance of having Shaq in the middle...a dominant force that draws defenders. Shaq may not play on final plays due to FT shooting, but its a summative effect...the Shaq Effect.


Wade also had quite a few clutch performance last year in his rookie season without Shaq. He was also clutch at Marquette. Shaq may make the team better, but Dwaynes skills were well proven before Shaq came to Miami. 



> We'll just have to wait until Kobe can consistently put up clutch performances without Shaq. So, we'll just wait...and when he does, you can comment on it.


He will do it, you don't just stop being clutch because Shaq not watching you in the stadium win games for him? But really he doesn't have to do that, it wouldn't prove anything to me. I know he's clutch, I've seen him take games over single handledly, with and without Shaq.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. This is also the reason why players like Penny, Wade, and Kobe have made Shaq better throughout the years.


Other way around. Shaq has made EVERY SHOOTING GUARD or perimeter player he's played with better. Eddie Jones, NVE, Penny Hardaway, etc. ALL all stars with Shaq. 



> > Wade also had quite a few clutch performance last year in his rookie season without Shaq. He was also clutch at Marquette. Shaq may make the team better, but Dwaynes skills were well proven before Shaq came to Miami.
> 
> 
> True. But Dwayne Wade is definitely having a good year with Shaq. Any guard would.
> ...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Other way around. Shaq has made EVERY SHOOTING GUARD or perimeter player he's played with better. Eddie Jones, NVE, Penny Hardaway, etc. ALL all stars with Shaq.


No you said, Shaq draws the attention of the defense. That's true, but so do players like Kobe, Wade, and Penny. Watch the next Heat game and count how many times you'll see Wade drive draw the defense and dish to a wide open Shaq. Shaq kicking the ball out doesn't benefit Wade as much as it would a spot up shooter. IMO, Wade's play benefits Shaq more than vice versa.



> True. But Dwayne Wade is definitely having a good year with Shaq. Any guard would.


Shaq get's too much credit for "making" great guards. I'm glad Wade at least had a chance to show he would be great regardless. 



> Well, not Wednesday night. But next time he does have clutch, I'm sure we'll hear about it. Until then we'll just have to wait and see.


Okay, truce!



> I still think that Kobe choked against the Suns. It was all on him, blame shouldn't be passed....he missed 6 shots in the last 5 minutes of the game and a FT that would have put the Suns in a precarious situation. Forcing shots and missing free throws. I don't know how people could see that as a "good" thing.


That is not a good thing. However the prior 43 mintues were good. He played well, maybe he exhausted himself, maybe he just didn't have the magic to finish the game... who knows. Can't win them all.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

See, is that so hard to settle amicably?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am happy that my favorite team commands so much attention from people like Xeric and Jewelz. Just recount how many hours you have spent in the last couple days pooring over the Kobe threads repeating the same thing over and over. But I must admit, you are a skilled baiter. You're just not going to get me . I'm actually thinking about recruiting you to join the Lakers fan base. If you spend as much time talking about Portland as you do Kobe, then there is no way you can have any ounce of life outside of BB.net. 

And yes, I am taking up for Kobe. That OBVIOUSLY means that I am a nutrider. LOL. Since your life revolves around bashing him, does that mean you are the Kobe *** raper? Please don't reply to this, because I can't handle the mental issues that accompany being OWNED by you. Yes, that is a tear coming to my eye


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> I am happy that my favorite team commands so much attention from people like Xeric and Jewelz. Just recount how many hours you have spent in the last couple days pooring over the Kobe threads repeating the same thing over and over. But I must admit, you are a skilled baiter. You're just not going to get me . I'm actually thinking about recruiting you to join the Lakers fan base. If you spend as much time talking about Portland as you do Kobe, then there is no way you can have any ounce of life outside of BB.net.
> 
> And yes, I am taking up for Kobe. That OBVIOUSLY means that I am a nutrider. LOL. Since your life revolves around bashing him, does that mean you are the Kobe *** raper? Please don't reply to this, because I can't handle the mental issues that accompany being OWNED by you. Yes, that is a tear coming to my eye


Very classy.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I bet -D! is the guy named "KobeLaker4Life" in this thread...

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0

:thinking:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I bet -D! is the guy named "KobeLaker4Life" in this thread...
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0
> ...


Naw, you're not obsessed with the Lakers.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw, you're not obsessed with the Lakers.


:laugh: 

Actually I found that thread after someone posted it on the Rockets board after McGrady's stellar performance last night

Good try though, it gave me a chuckle


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


:stupid:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> :stupid:


Ditto :bbanana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> I bet -D! is the guy named "KobeLaker4Life" in this thread...
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?mode=viewtopic&topic=74429&forum=1&start=0
> ...


:laugh: 

"I work at Sunglasses Hut at the Glendale Galleria....RECOGNIZE FOO!"


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

Unbelieveable....:no:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jewelz looks at Lakers fan sites! hahahahahaha! Majorly obsessed!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Jewelz looks at Lakers fan sites! hahahahahaha! Majorly obsessed!


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1717369#post1717369 

Um yes, you just got Owned


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tmac was awesome the other night. That seriously rivals Reggie Miller going haywire on the Knicks. Would be nice if the rockets could get some talent around him and yao. I'm not sure how I am owned as a result of that amazing performance?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Well that's the second time this game already that Kobe draws an offensive foul on Amare despite clearly not having his feet set.
> 
> And again in a critical situation. Kobe can get away with everything. I saw the guy in preseason on a fastbreak trailing Amare and literally taking his arm off with no call.


you cry too much


----------

